# Penicillin for week old kid



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have a week old kid who is loosing skin on her legs from being frozen. I know that she needs an antibiotic but the only dose I can find is for 25#. She’s much smaller then that. I haven’t weighed her yet but I would guess about 6#’s. Can some one help me out with this? Or suggest an antibiotic which would be better for an open wound on a kid. TIA!


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

You can give the smallest dose you find, if the don't need it all they will pee out the extra.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

For antibiotics, you need to be as precise as possible. The "pee it out" is for water soluble vitamins, and even those can be overdosed if given at too high of quantities.

Medic2423, get an accurate weight on your kid, then convert the dosage you want down to the weight of your kid. For penicillin, I have seen a varying range of doses depending on what is being used for, so you'll need to determine what fits your needs.

Example: 1cc/25lb ---> 6lb/(1cc/25lb) = 0.24ccs

If you'd like to post here what you calculate, I can help double check it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they do not pee out the extra of PenG 

Pen
1 cc per 20 lbs for 5-7 days.
I would give 1/2 cc to a 6 lb kid SQ, 2 x a day

Do not under dose, be sure of the weight.


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

Can penicillin cause diarrhea? I gave the first dose last night and today she has it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No, I do not believe so.

She isn't quite 2 weeks old so not thinking worms.

Is she being bottle fed or on mama?

Pepto can be given or if you think it is e-coli or other type you can give her some pig scour halt, go by directions and double dosage, give for 3 days, 1 x a day. Here is a good read:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/dosage-for-spectogard-scour-chek.180491/


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> No, I do not believe so.
> 
> She isn't quite 2 weeks old so not thinking worms.
> 
> ...


I though about this after I posted, this was the same day that I supplemented for the first time. I'm guessing that's why she got it. Thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, that is most likely it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How is the kid?


----------



## Medic2423 (Jan 18, 2018)

She's doing great. No infections and staying strong. I update info on my Facebook page quite often, she's becoming quite popular. Check her out!

https://m.facebook.com/groups/184493408583185


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to see she is better. Good work.


----------

